# I Am Sooo Pissed. Rims For The Touareg



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

So My Dad Is buying rims for his 05 black/teak v8 touareg. he qwas going to get these rims : 
<center>








</center>
But Then He Talked To Some People and they said that the rims would ride terrible with the tires (285/35/22). So Now he wants to get 20" of the same wheel. which wont look half as good. i say that he should leave the stock 18" manhattan wheels and save the money. can anyone help. does it really ride this much difference. i mean will you really notice the difference from the (285/40/20) to the 285/35/22). i was looking for a 295/40/22 and found one (BF GOODRICH KDW 2). They said it would fit but they wouldnt reccommend it. why is this? i really want him to get the 22's. but hes being a really picky person when it comes to the ride quality. i think that if he is going to go with the 285/40/20 that he might as well go with the 285/35/22.
\
PS THE WHEELS ARE 22x10 O.Z Canyon ST Wheels


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: I Am Sooo Pissed. Rims For The Touareg (sti05ak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sti05ak* »_
... He Talked To Some People and they said that the rims would ride terrible with the tires (285/35/22). So Now he wants to get 20" of the same wheel. which wont look half as good. i say that he should leave the stock 18" manhattan wheels and save the money. can anyone help. does it really ride this much difference. i mean will you really notice the difference from the (285/40/20) to the 285/35/22). i was looking for a 295/40/22 and found one (BF GOODRICH KDW 2). They said it would fit but they wouldnt reccommend it. why is this? i really want him to get the 22's. but hes being a really picky person when it comes to the ride quality. i think that if he is going to go with the 285/40/20 that he might as well go with the 285/35/22.
\
PS THE WHEELS ARE 22x10 O.Z Canyon ST Wheels

It sounds like your dad is headed in the right direction.
First, with all due respect, you have had your questions answered in other threads, but you continue to ask the same questions and make the same incorrect statements.
There is no 285/40-20 tire.
The 295/40-22 tire you like is 31.5" in diameter - for the last time, this is 2" too larg for good overall street performance.
The best wheels/tires for your dad, if HE wants larger wheels/tires would probably be the 20" wheels with 275/40-20 tires.
If your dad doesn't want larger wheels/tires and/or if YOU don't want your dad to have 20" wheels/tires, then by all means stick with the stock 18" wheels/tires.
Finally, when you own your own vehicle, you can put whatever wheels/tires on it you wish and live with the consequences (e.g. harsh ride, poor performance, etc.)
HTH


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: I Am Sooo Pissed. Rims For The Touareg (sti05ak)*

Personally I hate the ride of the low profile tires. I've had them on sports cars and on convertibles and the ride is much rougher than on tall sidewall tires. I also don't like the massive compromises that you have to make if you do any work with your vehicle (like drive offroad, travel in snow, or pull a trailer) when you have low profile tires. The biggest wheel I would go on a Touareg is probably a 19" wheel because that would still let me get enough sidewall to absorb some of the bumps and let me keep a good tire on the vehicle for when I go off the pavement. My uses may be different than the guys who live south of the snowbelt, and who use their trucks as show vehicles but I don't see the point of ruining my ride for the sake of skinny rubber. JMO


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: I Am Sooo Pissed. Rims For The Touareg (henna gaijin)*

I looked at the same choice and also decided on maybe ordering 20" OZ Canyons due to ride quality of 22".
Yes there is a difference.
There is also a noticeable difference in appearance between stock 18" and 20" OZ
Here is a pic of OZ's in 20" from clubtouareg with More pics here
http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...=pics












_Modified by UKAUSSI at 3:16 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG! Those 20" OZ Look way better on a black t-reg than on a white one. they looked like 18s on a white one i saw previously. i really like those 20s. that will probally be the choice. +1 UKAUSSI. Thanks alot man. You helped me make my decision!


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (sti05ak)*

22inch wheels ride better IMO then stock 18s...

some would cal it more "bumpy"...
i like it because it give me more feel of the road....

i drive my truck on stiff suspention setting always... the "comfort" mode is to soft....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (KINGLEH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINGLEH* »_22inch wheels ride better IMO then stock 18s...

some would cal it more "bumpy"...
i like it because it give me more feel of the road....

i drive my truck on stiff suspention setting always... the "comfort" mode is to soft....

Not as bumpy as this though...




































http://gscdownloads.com/leh/lehkeendaytona.wmv


----------



## ibijo (Mar 31, 2002)

Isn't ultra low profile tires + SUV = kindof an Oxymoron. If you want low profile tire performance, you get a sportscar, not a "truck"


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (ibijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibijo* »_Isn't ultra low profile tires + SUV = kindof an Oxymoron. 

I had to look up that word (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxymoron) but still don't understand why you write it with a capital









Anyway, we've had that discussion over and over again. 
I like the Touareg, not because it's a SUV, but because it's a beautiful vehicle. And if it performs well off road, that's great, but I don't care. You shouldn't categorize each vehicle.
So, for me a Sporty Touareg is not a contradictio in terminis.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ibijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibijo* »_Isn't ultra low profile tires + SUV = kindof an Oxymoron. If you want low profile tire performance, you get a sportscar, not a "truck"

Why do people put low profile tires on sedans and station wagons?
Actually, the Touareg follows a bit more in the footsteps of the BMW X5/X3. It just isn't a "truck". It is more of an SAV than an SUV but it takes the offroad ability several steps further than BMW. It is a fantastic onroad vehicle that also does offroad really well. 
So if someone decides that they are not going to do much or any offroading, a set of low profile tires turns this SAV into an even better road car.


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (ibijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibijo* »_Isn't ultra low profile tires + SUV = kindof an Oxymoron. If you want low profile tire performance, you get a sportscar, not a "truck"

what if you have a sportscar already also...?

and lowprofile is relative.... the sidewall length is still pretty big compaired to a sports car tire....


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Not as bumpy as this though...




































http://gscdownloads.com/leh/lehkeendaytona.wmv


haa... a rennlister...
ive been found... shh dont tell anyone ide rather drive a T-reg then a cayanne


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (KINGLEH)*

Also, dont forget that for many it is the look of the larger wheel with smaller sidewall that is appealing.
Just take a look at almost every concept/prototype from car manufacturers, they always have HUGE wheels and very skinny sidewalls


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (UKAUSSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKAUSSI* »_Also, dont forget that for many it is the look of the larger wheel with smaller sidewall that is appealing.
Just take a look at almost every concept/prototype from car manufacturers, they always have HUGE wheels and very skinny sidewalls

"concept/prototype" being the key words here. Just because manufacturers put Uber large wheels on show cars doesnt make them practical for daily driving. Dont get me wrong, I run 18's on my A4 and 19's on my TT...but there's no way in hell Im running 22's on my Touareg. Doesnt make sense...atleast to me. Maybe if I didnt have the two other cars riding on rubberbands it would be different...but I've had my share of bumpy rides!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Not as bumpy as this though...




































http://gscdownloads.com/leh/lehkeendaytona.wmv

At the 2:21 mark on the video, where are those two guys going who both made the sharp left hand turn? Just goes to show that some people have sports cars and wish they had SUVs.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I think they were going to McDonald's for a milk shake.


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
"concept/prototype" being the key words here. Just because manufacturers put Uber large wheels on show cars doesnt make them practical for daily driving. Dont get me wrong, I run 18's on my A4 and 19's on my TT...but there's no way in hell Im running 22's on my Touareg. Doesnt make sense...atleast to me. Maybe if I didnt have the two other cars riding on rubberbands it would be different...but I've had my share of bumpy rides!


u have 19s on a TT.... u dont have much room to talk about 22s then.. haha...
19 on street car is about the same as 22 on a suv.....


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (KINGLEH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINGLEH* »_

u have 19s on a TT.... u dont have much room to talk about 22s then.. haha...
19 on street car is about the same as 22 on a suv.....



Ding, ding, ding! Thats my point exactly! I already have two ruff-riding cars.....I dont want my T-reg to be the same. Not to mention...it kinda defeats the whole purpose of the truck. Not so say that onroad performance is bad....but taking it too the extreme results in unwanted ride harshness and the raises the chance of a bent wheel.


_Modified by TighTT at 10:13 AM 10-25-2006_


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (TighTT)*

The great thing here is that everyone has their own needs and wants for their Touareg and their own opinion on how THEY feel it should look and ride.
Just remember, they are opinions so doesn't mean they are right or wrong.
People often trade-off certain aspects to gain something they covet more. 
Some may want 15" wheels with high sidewalls for either softer ride or better off-road capabailities, whilst others may find the resulting soft ride too squishy or the steering too "numb"
At the other end of the spectrum you have the 22" wheel with a much harsher ride but better grip on smooth surfaces and, in some peoples opinion, looks way better.
Personally, IMHO







, I am going for a 20" wheel as I don't want too harsh a ride but want the better steering feel and better (IMHO) look. Also, 20" is an option available from the factory.
The key is to make your Touareg what YOU want and enjoy it


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (UKAUSSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKAUSSI* »_The great thing here is that everyone has their own needs and wants for their Touareg and their own opinion on how THEY feel it should look and ride.
Just remember, they are opinions so doesn't mean they are right or wrong.
People often trade-off certain aspects to gain something they covet more. 
Some may want 15" wheels with high sidewalls for either softer ride or better off-road capabailities, whilst others may find the resulting soft ride too squishy or the steering too "numb"
At the other end of the spectrum you have the 22" wheel with a much harsher ride but better grip on smooth surfaces and, in some peoples opinion, looks way better.
Personally, IMHO







, I am going for a 20" wheel as I don't want too harsh a ride but want the better steering feel and better (IMHO) look. Also, 20" is an option available from the factory.
The key is to make your Touareg what YOU want and enjoy it
















I agree with you 100%!
I think Im going with 20's as well, for the very same seasons you listed.


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

GOT THE 22's, and they feel just as smooth as the 18s. not a difference. a little less pickup. but hey, what are u gonna do. went with a 35 sidewall. and boy does it handle BEAUTIFUL! not as much roll when i turn. handles like a car. i love it. im extremely glad with my decision.


----------

